# Stuffed Buffalo Head Traps Man In Chair



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Man Calls 911 After Head Falls On Him

http://www.wbaltv.com/irresistible/23871350/detail.html


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That had to hurt !


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Why oh why didn't they post a picture? It's not like it was something they saw everyday.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I hate when that happens! lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is why I won't sit at the table with the large moose head hanging over it at a restaurant we go to on occasion


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The spirit of that totonka was strong....


----------

